# gas pedal notch?



## Mika (Oct 8, 2003)

My '04 SMG M3 just has gotten past the break in. So I'm starting to get on it like it was meant to be driven. Just before the gas pedal is at 100% travel there is a big notch feeling in the mechanical travel of the mechanism (not from the trans or engine). Is this normal?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

yes, that's the kick-down button that's present on all automatics


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

You get 100% of throttle opening before you get into the notch. The notch keys a downshift in A modes.


----------

